# Suche günstigen, kleinen 230V-FU mit 0,25-0,5KW



## Ruebe (14 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen einfachen (muß keine Vektorregelung haben), günstigen FU im Leistungsbereich zwischen 0,25 und 0,5KW.

Anschluß: 230V Wechselspannung
Ausgang: 3 x 230V Drehspannung
Frequenzbereich: mindestens 10Hz bis 100Hz
Möglichst kleine Bauart.

Angebote mit genauer Typenbezeichnung und Größenangabe - Bild wäre Klasse an: pcnc[ATT]online.de

Gruß

Rübe


----------



## Sockenralf (14 November 2010)

Hallo,
Ebay?


MfG


----------



## PID (14 November 2010)

beim "China-Tiiischääähr" für 139€ netto


----------



## Ruebe (14 November 2010)

....bin ich nun schon 2 mal mit auf die Schnautze gefallen, bei solchen Teilen besser nicht.

Gruß

Rübe


----------



## Ruebe (14 November 2010)

PID schrieb:


> beim "China-Tiiischääähr" für 139€ netto



Besten Dank, suche aber gebraucht was wirklich günstiges.

Gruß

Rübe


----------



## himbeergeist (14 November 2010)

...... habe noch einen Neuen Sinamics G110 mit 0,75kw hier, OVP.
Definiere mal "günstig" . Bei Bedarf auch mit Startersoftware und PC-Adapter.

Frank


----------



## Ruebe (14 November 2010)

Hallo Frank,

naja, meine Definition liegt für diesen Anwendungsfall bei ca. 50,- Eumels.

Ist wenig, ich weiß, aber ich suche ja eigentlich auch ´nen ollen, einfachen FU incl. BOP.

Gruß

Rübe


----------

